# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Agorafobie

## Kenny1994

Hallo,

Wij zitten in ons 6e jaar Humane wetenschappen en moeten voor ons eindwerk nog vele enquêtes verzamelen i.v.m. agorafobie. Gelieve massaal in te vullen als u aan agorafobie lijdt/leed !!!!!
Alvast bedankt!!
http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=98921

Joyce en Lotte

----------

